# Garmin GPSMAP 478 Chartplotter Fishfinder



## Bluegill11 (Aug 27, 2016)

*Garmin GPSMAP 478 Chartplotter Fishfinder*​
Excellent Condition - just needs a new battery (reads _"Battery Missing"_ with battery attached and plugged in). Picks up on satellites correctly.

Comes with (2) mounts, DC power cable, AC charger, attached antenna, attached battery, display cover, owner's manual and quick reference guide.

$350 plus cost of USPS Priority shipping
Paypal Accepted

Message with any questions...


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

You might want to move this over to the Marketplace.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluegill11 (Aug 27, 2016)

Misdirection said:


> You might want to move this over to the Marketplace.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


Thanks - sent it to the Mkplace - not sure how to delete here


----------

